# bullnose drywall corners



## margiegal (Feb 20, 2012)

I would like to convert my 90 degree drywall corners to bullnose. Can I install bullnose cornerbead directly over 90 degree drywall corner edges?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no, take a hammer to corner and break away the compound. Then remove the metal corner. Now you can install the round one.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Two draw backs to the rounded corners (although I have them in my home and like the look). It looks odd to change a wall colour on the corner. Also it's impossible to get a good back scratching when your wife isn't around.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

daves right, you'll have to settle for the edge of a door..however the door will move as you sway back and forth for the scratching

hes also right about the paint transition. you have to have an extremely steady hand to cut a straight line with a paint brush for it to look right... interior designers are notorious for specing. accent walls on homes with this type of corner bead. its also a little tricker to get the correct measurements for baseboard and crown installs


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I try to set the base and crown first then finish out the corner bead, that way I do not end up with a hole I have to fill to cover it up.


----------



## margiegal (Feb 20, 2012)

*Bullnose corners in drywall*

I was asking questions today at my local hardware store and the drywall guy there said I could use sheet metal screws to anchor the new bullnose corner edging overtop the existing metal 90 degree corner bead, then mud over to finish it off. He thinks it would save a lot of mess and time doing it this way. Does anyone have any experience doing it like this, or will this method not work?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

It wont work. a round corner needs matrial 'missing' behind it to make the round. where as your existing corner is square, so no material missing.
Did that make any sense?


----------



## margiegal (Feb 20, 2012)

*Bullnose corners in drywall*

Kinda, I guess, it just seemed when he was explaining it I could see how his technique would work, but I haven't actually attempted it yet. He was not a drywall expert, just a handy employee.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You would end up with two humps on the walls.
Not likly there's a real "drywall guy" working in a hardware store. More likly it's a guy that just happened to be working in the drywall area.
No real drywall guy would ever suggest doing that.
Your only talking about 15 min. work to do it right.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

here are a few tips or tools on trimming around bullnose corners

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S_gq_auZSw

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CMjXhv6xrq4CFQxX7Aod-hCnRA


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bob Mariani said:


> no, take a hammer to corner and break away the compound......


I read the first part of this post, and it made me laugh....thinking that this was the suggested method to bullnosing a drywall corner. :laughing:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Mae-ling is correct. For proper bullnose installation the pieces of drywall underneath should not overlap.


----------

